# Boxster & TT



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody driven a standard Boxster and a 3.2 TT (manual)??

Just wondered what the general opinion was?


----------



## nickdsmith (Feb 8, 2007)

The other half has a std Boxster, not fully run in when I last drove it. In all honesty it's a much better car than the TT, drives better,feels better sounds better and better put together.
I'm probably going to get rid of mine for a Cayman.
Also Porsche dealers treat you much better than Audi, nothing seems to be too much trouble, at least at the one we used.
Sorry for being a heretic on here but I think my first TT might also be my last.
It looks good, is fast, handles well round the twisty stuff, the DSG box is v. smooth, but left in auto tends to change up too soon for me. It does what is asked of it very well, and I think that is the problem, it feels like it is doing it not me, I just don't get the feeling of involvement, even like I did in my previous Celicas, let alone a Boxster.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Ow crap, thats not what i really wanted to hear! Because i went to look at one on Saturday, it was guards red and looked the biz.

I havent driven one yet, or heard one, but i was hoping some one might save me a load of money, and let the wife have her kitchen.

The A5 idea is now over, but the boxster one is coming back to the surface, and all because of a crap clutch spoiling things!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

nickdsmith said:


> It does what is asked of it very well, and I think that is the problem, it feels like it is doing it not me, I just don't get the feeling of involvement, even like I did in my previous Celicas, let alone a Boxster.


Erm... your spec says S-Tronic... cruise control... not exactly 'driver' orientated IMHO


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Janitor said:


> nickdsmith said:
> 
> 
> > It does what is asked of it very well, and I think that is the problem, it feels like it is doing it not me, I just don't get the feeling of involvement, even like I did in my previous Celicas, let alone a Boxster.
> ...


Vell observed.... :wink:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Like the others suggest, if you've specced DSG / S-Tronic on your car you can't very well complain about it not being particularly driver oriented ... it should have been obvious, and a "driver" wouldn't have spec'd them.

That said, not that I've driven a Porsche, but any of the car mags will tell you the TT isn't a "proper sports car" when compared to the likes of a Boxster or Cayman ... Porsche is in a different class.

The TT is a sporty coupe/roadster ... or, essentially, a slick quick hatch ... it can't really compete with Porsche, but then, not much can.

Personally I'm looking forward to my TT. It's a great car and will suit me perfectly ... the downside with a Porsche for me is it's RWD which doesn't suit where I live (well, unless you can stretch to a 911 C4!!) most of the time.

The other, unfair but true, thing about the Boxster is that whilst it's a phenomenal car it's perceived as the "poor man's Porsche" (as in the entry level model), and people think you're a wannabe ... a little unfounded, and you'll wipe the smile off their face as whip past them like they're going backwards, but still a common (mis) conception.

C.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I owned a Boxter 2.7 couple of years ago. However the insurance and running and maintenace is bit steep to be honest. I got a TTR Mk1 225 Q after that and loved it. Since then i am sold on the audi brand.

I do agree that Porchse kiss your arse alot more than audi do.

Also the boxter re-sale is Phenomenal !!!

I lost.... wait for this....... only Â£850 on my Y 2000 reg boxter. Thats because the guy had a sob story and i lost interest in the sale.

Before you decide, drive the Quattro Audi hard and then the boxter. 
I had only driven my mums 350 slk before the boxter so i wasnt ready for the beast when i got it. You have to be carefull with Tail happy cars.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Jace, thats the kind of information i am after.

I dont know what to do to be honest. The TT looks ace its a nice place to sit, handels well (still to much understeer for me) and sounds great. BUT the bloody clutch is spoiling things, and i know this sounds daft but it doesnt turn heads like i thought it would.


----------



## Greg-LB (May 12, 2006)

Probably not the right place to state this , but the Boxster and TT are two different cars. Boxster drive and sound (even in the 2.7L form) will keep a smile on your face; TT just not involving enough when compared to a Boxster. (but still about Â£4-5K difference in price).

As NickDSmith put it, this is my first and last TT. Dealer performance and attitude is shocking. I'm much happier when I don't have to visit those muppets! Don't get me wrong, for the price, the TT is a good drive and good looker but it's no Porsche.


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

The porsche is a fantastic car, but to me I was a little dissapointed with mine. I had a 2.7 987 a couple of years ago (05) and I have to agree the treatment you get from the dealers is in a different league to Audi. 
The main thing I disliked was the rear wheel drive when wet and the fact that it only had two seats. (found out my partner was pregnant a week before delivery!) had it until the baby arrived and then got rid.. Least with the TT you can get a child deat in the back! & the interior in the TT is far more special.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Here's some very basic thoughts from the German magazine Bild

"The german magazine Auto Bild has made a comparation between an Audi TT and a Porsche Cayman S.

According to the magazine the Audi TT has the most beautiful face, it is 18 centimeters longer than the Porsche, but less power than the Cayman - TT 250 hp and the Cayman S 295 hp.

The TT has a true spor look inside: soft plastic, metallic surfaces and high-quality loop carpet. 69% of the Audiâ€™s body consist of aluminum, steel for better balance, so the TT has a weight of 2777 lbs.

On the road the TT is less perfomrmant than the Cayman: sprints from 0 to 60 mph in 5,9 seconds, while the Porsche has a sprint of 5,4 seconds.

Audi TT specifications: V6 engine, 3189cc, [email protected], 236 [email protected], Top speed: 155 mph, 0-60: 5,9 sec, price: 39900 euro (50170$).

Porsche Cayman S: Flat-6, 3386 cc, [email protected], 250 [email protected], Top Speed 170 mph, 0-60: 5,4 sec, price: 58529 euro (73600$)."

Okay - so the Cayman is faster, but you wuld expect that for over 23,000 EUR more. That much faster? Not really.

The important thing I guess is that Bild, a respected magazine viewed the new TT as a valid alternative to the Cayman.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

This article from the American magazine Road & Track is another view of the two cars in comparison. In this article - the TT seems to beat the Cayman on several elements. Bottom line, the reviewer dreams of the Cayman but concede that "for the money" the TT is a better car.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp ... le_id=4379

There will be no argument that the residuals will be better on the Cayman (which is a Boxter with a roof) - but this assumes you have the coin to start with to go for a car which costs 50% more again than the TT.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

My TT was just shy of 31K, a new Boxster is going to cost just over 36K. This isnt for a S!

Its the complete drive i am interested in, as again i bring up the clutch and throttle response and drive in general.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

You are absolutely correct. The Porsches are better in everyway - no argument from me. In fact - we had debated getting a Cayman instead of the Range Rover Sport - but the wife thought it would be a "silly" car for her.

Personally, I need four seats for a car to qualify in our fleet policy - so the TT it is. Can't beat driving for free can you? And I like the TT!


----------



## Rod100 (Dec 21, 2006)

how about waiting for the alledged TT S or RS to come out and see what comparisons are made then (i they do come out of course). the prices would be similar and hopefully the TT's will be moreinvolved in that guise.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

You may be right, but i am not worried about being more involved, i just want shot of the damn clutch and stupid throttle response.

The way forward is a 2.0T Quattro.............. roll on!


----------



## nickdsmith (Feb 8, 2007)

I specced the S-tronic based on rave reviews of it as a drivers gearbox in lots of magazines, and because it's faster and more economical than the manual. BMW are doing their version for the new M3 so you can't say that the gearbox on it's own indicates it's not for a 'drivers' car. I use it as my everyday car which means lots of mororway miles where the cruise control and 'auto' work really well. It was at the weekend when I'd thought 'manual' would then allow me to play more like a real sports car that I was disappointed it is just not as involving as I'd expected from the reviews.
As for running costs in comparison to a Boxster, my TT is looking on wanting a service at about 12k, don't know what that will cost. The Boxster/Cayman have 20k/2yr service intervals, a 20k service is less than Â£420, the insurance for the Boxster is Â£550ish through Porsche, I got plenty of quotes at just over Â£400 for it. I pay Â£320 is for the TT. Fuel consumption is about the same. So the difference is not that great apart from the initial price.
I went for the TT as I thought one of us should have something a bit practical! I'm not regretting it as such, the TT is a fine car, but probably not quite right for me.
A friend of mine who is a sales manager for another manufacturer, has friends at the local Audi dealers, and even they say privately that the TT is not really a drivers car, bu**er could have told me that before I bought one.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

I guess the faintly confusing thing was, _nickdsmith_, that you seemed to be saying you didn't like your TT because it had DSG.

I don't think it's entirely fair to slate the TT because you chose the wrong transmission. Sounds like the TT would suit you better if you'd chosen a manual instead?

That said, you'll get no argument from me that a Porsche is a superior driver's car in every respect.

A Porsche would be too expensive for me, finance wise ... so the TT will have to do.

Getting back to the DSG, any review I've read has said it's really good _for an auto box_ ... it's got it's plus points but is always going to further remove you from the driving experience ... more homework on that front might have been called for your part, it's a shame you're paying to learn the hard way and the TT is copping the flack.

On the subject of 'homework', you can't really blame your salesman friend for not telling you the TT isn't really driver's car ... I've done nothing but read up on the TT, in magazine and online, for the past 6 months and have gathered that much myself. The MkII is a far superior car to the MkI from a driver's perspective, but the TT is appealing to a different audience ... it's about as good as it gets for the money in terms of handling, performance, and looks / pose factor ... the nearest competitors in the price bracket are a Nissan 350Z or BMW Z4, both of which could be considered better driver's cars, but both are RWD and only have 2 seats ... which doesn't suit a lot of people. A Boxster isn't in the same price bracket, but suffers from the same faults as the 350Z and Z4.

I don't really need back seats, and I think the 350Z would probably be more fun than the TT but RWD is just no use for me whatsoever.

So, the TT is the best all rounder in the field IMHO.

I am hearing some disturbing things about Audi dealer service levels though ... so I wouldn't blame you for going back to Porsche and being treated like a customer again!

C.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I am not trying to start an arguement on what is the best drivers car, but maybe a better way of putting it would have been to say, whats the best day to day sports car to live with!

Manual 3.2 drivers must admit that the clutch and drive chain slope is a pain when both changing up and down, and dont get me wrong its great on an open road when you can really give it some, but as for slow stuck in traffic driving it sucks.........

So do i lay out another big fist full of cash or grin and take the pain associated with a harsh gear change???


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

You could also spec DSG for the Boxter/Cayman for the same reasons that you did for the Audi ... but would you...?

I have a friend with a Boxter (manual) who loves the involvement of driving the car, but says a round trip to the south coast (from London) in can be a killer, especially if there is heavy trraffic. The Porsche clutch is apparently quite heavy.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Jimbo2 said:


> You could also spec DSG for the Boxter/Cayman for the same reasons that you did for the Audi ... but would you...?
> 
> I have a friend with a Boxter (manual) who loves the involvement of driving the car, but says a round trip to the south coast (from London) in can be a killer, especially if there is heavy trraffic. The Porsche clutch is apparently quite heavy.


Now thats the kind of comment i am after, many thanks!


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Necroscope said:


> I am not trying to start an arguement on what is the best drivers car, but maybe a better way of putting it would have been to say, whats the best day to day sports car to live with!


Guess the question is "what constitutes a sports car?"

The TT doesn't really qualify ... it's a hot hatch in nicer clothes (as someone suggested to me recently) ... not a true sports car.

It seems to be a "drivers" car you need RWD ... at least that's the perceived opinion in the motoring press ... and most 'sports' cars which fit that bill only have 2 seats.

For a long while a 911 was the only _supercar_ you could realistically run every day ... the same not being true of a Ferrari or a Lambo, or even a DB9 ... but the other manufacturers have latched onto this and have tried to compensate with the Aston Martin V8 Vantage, Audi R8, and Lambo Gallardo all looking to steal Porsche's crown.

Porsche keeps winning in the driver's stakes, although the R8 is giving it a run for it's money, whether you can call a 911 a supercar these days is a matter for debate ... it performs well and ticks all the boxes, but it's far from "exotica" any more, and is a little common.

You asked about _sports cars _ to live with though, and again I wouldn't think a Boxster or Cayman would give you much trouble, plus they'd be phenomenal to drive and probably the most fun.

So many factors come into play, however ... most so called "driver's cars" have RWD, and if you stay somewhere where it's wet a lot or the roads are prone to icing (like me) then that's just useless ... I need a car I can use 365, so couldn't "live with" a RWD car _every_ day.

Most of these RWD driver's cars only have 2 seats too ... which makes them less practical ... but if you don't need 'em then you do have some options, especially if RWD isn't a problem.

I'd say a 350Z would be difficult to live with _every_ day because it's just a little bit extreme ... not a commuting car, more a fun car ... sure you can do it, and I'm sure many do, but it wouldn't be for me (or most, I'd imagine).

BMW Z4 is a very usable option, but brings to mind another consideration ... aesthetics!

The Z4 exterior isn't to everyone's taste, but that aside BMW interiors these days are very bland.

So, although it's not a sports car in the true sense of the term, I keep rolling back round to the TT as something I could live with every day ... it's got superior exterior styling and a really nice interior, better than virtually all of it's competitors, especially Porsche ... it's got rear seats for occasional use on short journeys when necessary ... and it's either FWD or 4WD depending on the option you choose, thus usable 365.

Thoughts?


----------



## nickdsmith (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not knocking the TT at all, it's just not quite what I'd expected, probably my fault for maybe expecting too much based on reviews and a relatively short test drive. 
There is very little wrong with the TT, apart from no boot catch and water pouring in the boot when you open it after it rains.
Tiptronic in a Porsche is not the same as DSG, it makes a Boxster slower. When or if Porsche takes over VAG then you can probably expect DSG in a Porsche - it's good enough for a Veyron!
I liked the DSG in manual it is great fun changing up with the paddles and not losing acceleration by having to change manually with a clutch.
It can go silly fast round some of the twisty stuff round here but it's more fun in the Boxster.
Can I live with a Cayman as an everyday car? I don't know until or if I try - The TT will be easier for the motorway driving I do, am I prepared to put up with this for the extra fun at other times? Will I miss the extra space - probably on occasion but I can't remember when there was more than me and my wife in the car, so the 2 seats shouldn't be too much of a problem, the odd trip to B&Q maybe more so.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nick,

Why don't you try S mode.

Very fast and very responsive.

Let DSG deal with changing the gears and you can enjoy piloting the car without the hassle of a clutch to deal with.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Why I didnt get a Boxter:

Interior is poor IMHO

Loads around / Very common which leads to:

New ones dont look much different from old. If you buy one new and someone else buys one 4 years old (with private plate) it would be hard to tell which was which.

This company is the most profitable car company in the world, this means they get more profit per car than any over company - work it out.

Drives good / sounds good - not enough for me - TT looks much better and Audi's have much better interior.

Shame Audi dealers are the worst in the business!


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

yep, porsche interiors are shocking ... considering what they cost.

911 is the worst, imagine paying over Â£60K for a car and getting that interior ... then seeing someone in a TT half the price with a lush interior.

the interior is of utmost important, that's where you spend your time ... it needs to look good outside, but if it's naff inside it's a let down.

tt has it nailed.


----------



## kev'scoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

The Porsche is leagues ahead. I had a 3.2 TT ordered for last year and ended up canceling it due to the standard of the service and that the car kept getting delayed. Was so glad once i saw it on the road as it was really not for me though the roadster looks a lot better.

The weekend after canceling decided to bring the 911 puchase forward but ended up buying a 3.4 boxtser s. I have driven most brands and lots of performance the porsche is leagues ahead. Currently i get 29mpg long journeys are a pleasure even on the 19's. As for the interior its a good looking interior on the 987's, for me the tt was a nice interior but thats that depends what you want from a car. The P-Car is fast not advocating speeding or anything but the z4 m who was up my bum on the road can testify that the porsche is the faster car.

I drove bothe the s and the standard i went for the s cause thats what i wanted but i know i would have loved the boxster if i had that.

As for the comment above that the boxster is comon TTs are eveywhere i see at least 2 or 3 a day. I have driven my boxster now for 5 months and still to see one with the same combo wheels and colour.

Spend the extra money on the porsche you will never regret it.


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

kev'scoop said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Porsche is leagues ahead. I had a 3.2 TT ordered for last year and ended up canceling it due to the standard of the service and that the car kept getting delayed. Was so glad once i saw it on the road as it was really not for me though the roadster looks a lot better.
> 
> ...


The Boxster 3.4S is a lot more money than a 3.2TT... If I was to have the choice again between a 32k Boxster & a 32k TT, I would take the TT every time.

For me, the TT is far better looking, has a far better interior and far more practical.


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

If i was you id go and drive both cars, as you can read all these views and its yours that counts the most and no one elseâ€™s.

Iâ€™m just about to collect my Boxster S on the 1st Sept, after owning the TT QS. I thought the sound and relaxing drive, even on 19" alloys were excellent. However if you on a budget then I guess the TT is a better option, but if you can stretch it, I really would because you canâ€™t put a TT and a Boxster in the same league.

phil.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Boxster, looks badly dated now (even the new one), The Caymen i loved and as a drivers car is the one to go for but IMO is already looking dated as well :?

I just think Porsche need to do something radical ?

Like bring out a Caymanesque car with a proper engine and move away from the 911 lines which every car they produce seems to follow including the Cayenne - definately old hat now IMHO

The TT is a very pretty car just lose the back seats, now a mid-engined 4.2 TT - what joy :twisted:

Oh that's an R8 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is the catch........... and there is always a catch! 

I dont want to put any more than 4K to what my TT may be worth, which looks like around 27.5K. 27.5 + 4 = 39.5K boxster S land......... ow hang on its 31.5K, which at best is a second hand 05/06 Boxster. I am afraid that given my current feelings towards the TT clutch, that if i drive one i am going to end up with such a massive loan that i will no longer be able to eat.

Hell i dont know what the hell to do...........  hence all the questions and the main reason i still havent got around to the test drive.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

this is entirely unhelpful but you could just sell your house.

remember, you can sleep in your car, but you can't drive your house!

:lol:


----------



## mancj2007 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm in a similar position like you Necroscope, I test drove a 3.2 Boxster S a couple of weeks ago & OMG !!  I was stunned as to how much better it was handling wise to my TT, it made me realise what a friend of mine tried to tell me once who had a Boxster. So now I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to afford it & food :wink:

Trust me, if you test drive it and also hear that engine, you will want one.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

aaahrrm, scuze me guys, sorry to interupt 

No prob's you loving Boxter's, but this is a TT Forum, remember?


----------



## mancj2007 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh yeah :lol: Don't get me wrong, I still love my TT, when silly people think they are going to race by me with their BMW 325 or Mazda MX5 etc. Its just I also have an appreaciation for Porsche


----------



## nickdsmith (Feb 8, 2007)

Necroscope,
If you are not happy with your TT, do not go for a test drive in a Boxster, and definately do not get the revs above 4500, or you will buy one.
As for finance, if you go for something like a PCP then the monthly cost for a Boxster is only slightly more than a 3.2 TT as the residual is higher so the amount to finance is about the same. My wife pays only Â£20 a month more for a Â£36.5k Boxster than I do for my Â£32k TT.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

chrisabdn said:


> Like the others suggest, if you've specced DSG / S-Tronic on your car you can't very well complain about it not being particularly driver oriented ... it should have been obvious, and a "driver" wouldn't have spec'd them.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'll just have to come to terms with the fact that I'm apparently not a real driver ............. I even have cruise control on my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Back to the issue ............

SWMBO has an MGF - mid engined, rear wheel drive - a real sports car ........... and it is ............ you can have a great time sliding the back end all over the place .............. at relatively low and safe speeds. However, it wouldn't see which way the TT has gone in A to B driving. What I hope this illustrates is that it depends what you want from a car - the Porsche is, IMHO, a much better 'sports' car - the TT a much better 'all-rounder' - as a GT it makes real sense, quick, comfortable, quiet and can eat away mile after mile and high speeds and, contrary to many expressed opinions, the DSG makes it a real driver's car and yet, in heavy traffic, it is a doddle to drive. If it is really the involvement that makes for the driving experience then do away with all driver aids, including the power steering, overservoed brakes etc .......... no, didn't thnk you would!! I like the Boxster, but wouldn't have one because it is just too noisy for the longer journeys. I could quite fancy a Cayman but, unfortunately, it doesn't have the DSG/S-Tronic.

So, if it is the transmission that is the real problem then get an S-Tronic TT and spend the requisite time to learn how to use it - and it does take time - become a convert and enjoy the TT for what it really is ............. and that ain't no sports car.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Garvin,

Don't worry about the cruise control thing, in F1 the cars have cruise control, they just call it a pit speed limiter!  
I don't get the equation that says if you've got cruise control it's not a "drivers" car, if you speed a lot (not that I ever do of course) then cruise control can be handy if mr plod is around, theoretically of course. :lol:

Oh and by the way i have an MGTF160 (which I'm selling to buy my TT) and it's a FANTASTIC car, no joke it's like a mini Ferrari it's layed out like one and round the corners it is SWEEEEET, at high speeds it just floats round. Engine is great and OK it's not as fast as many cars but it holds it's own pretty well but bottom line, it's a lot of fun to drive. Actually I love it, what am I doing selling it? nah just kidding. Oh and they sell pretty cheaply for what they are, a bargin fun car. And I'm not just saying that cos I'm selling one.


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

Go drive both!

I was all set to buy a new TT, but as so many people have already said, the service is shocking.

Went to test a 911 C4, Boxster S and Boxster.

Really disappointed with the 911 (was a 10year old 996 model) but fell in love with the Boxster.

In the end a got a Boxster (987) with lots of toys on a 55 plate.

Could not be happier. :lol:










Tim


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Necroscope, Perhaps you could consider chopping in the manual for an STronic :?

I really know what you mean about that clutch.
I had a manual out for a morning test drive and the bloody thing just wound me right up, I knew there was no way I could live with it on a day to day basis.

I must confess I was nervous about taking the STronic option after nearly thirty years driving a manual but i'm so glad I did.
All this talk of 'lack of driver involvement' is bollocks, IMO it's quite the opposite. 
STronic is an awesome bit of kit but it takes a while to understand the system and how it works.
It took me a good month to get my head round it but I can honestly say, that given the choice, I would never ever return to a manual again - it really is that good.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

smartartkid said:


> I don't get the equation that says if you've got cruise control it's not a "drivers" car ...


I don't think anyone cares about the cruise, it's very handy like you say ... I think the point was more that spec'ing an auto box / DSG / whatever wasn't very driver oriented ... simply that someone had originally, more or less, complained about their DSG kitted TT not being very driver focussed (because they prefer more control over gear change) ... and many responded with "well, duh!" 

Oh, and if you've got an MGTF then your opinion on cars is null and void ... :lol: ... sell it and get a TT!!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Bryn said:


> Necroscope, Perhaps you could consider chopping in the manual for an STronic :?
> 
> I really know what you mean about that clutch.
> I had a manual out for a morning test drive and the bloody thing just wound me right up, I knew there was no way I could live with it on a day to day basis.
> ...


Could not agree with you more Bryn. It's the only "extra" I ever so slightly wish I'd given more consideration too.

And as you rightly intimate it's not an Automatic slush 'box. Both Arne and Rebel will both testify to this, having spent half of their adult life pi**ing around the N'ring in their S/tronic cars at impossible speeds 8)

TBH I did have my problems with the clutch, but this has diminished now. I think I have just got used to it. I do recall somone saying that it's more of an issue in the 3.2 than the 2.0 though. Their advice was if you are going for the 3.2 then you should seriously consider the S Tronic.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Necroscope, Perhaps you could consider chopping in the manual for an STronic :?
> 
> I really know what you mean about that clutch.
> I had a manual out for a morning test drive and the bloody thing just wound me right up, I knew there was no way I could live with it on a day to day basis.
> ...


I have driven DSG in an A3 2.0T and a diesel Skoda, its a great box, but its just not the experience i would be after in the TT. I think/hope you know what i am saying.

To sum this up i can not afford a new boxster, and to look at a second hand one that only has 12 months remaining warranty is just stupid. If Porsche can not sort some sort of magic finance package, i will be sticking with the TT, and i will start looking at if chipping the car will calm it down. I will also be considering a haldex upgrade to put more drive to the rear.

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Earlier this year I test drove a 3.2 TTC, a Nissan 350Z Roadster, an M Roadster and a Boxster S. I bought the Boxster S. The TT is a very good all rounder but if you are looking for an out and out sports car the Boxster is excellent value for money. The handling is sublime - however you really need to get it with PASM, their electronic suspension mgmt system. This makes a fantastic car even better. The steering is weighted just right and the power delivery is excellent - and of course the noise behind your ears is unbelieveable. 

Build quality in the cabin is not as good as Audi for sure. However, the seats are much better even in standard form. Don't worry about people who say poor mans Porsche - using that analogy the TT or even RS4 is a poor mans R8 and the 911 is a poor mans GT. Besides, with all the mags giving the Boxster 5 star reviews pretty much every time they can't all be wrong.

BTW - don't believe all the hype about Porsche residuals - they are nothing like you are led to believe. If you buy a newish car (mine only had 1500 miles on the clock) and you let it go fairly quickly chances are you will lose more on it than the MK2 TT. I lost a fair whack (actually very unfair) after 3 months. I only got rid of it because I fancied a change and wanted to run the TT for a few months to see whether it was something i could keep for a year or two. I also know a few Boxster owners who got a huge shock on residuals when they wanted to move on. 

I run a TTR now but will be back in the Porsche fold next year - much as the TT is an all round better car it still lacks the excitement that the Boxster can give when you really want to go for a B-road blast.

I would recommend getting the 3.4s over the 2.7 - the torque delivery is better (although the 2.7 exhasust probably sounds throatier). Or 3.2 if you're going with the previous engine.

And the dealers can be pretty arrogant too - I dealt with half a dozen before finding a good one, luckily local to me too who ended up supplying the car.

Â£35k will get you a nicely specced 05 987s.

Oh - and watch out for rusty discs - common problem that dealers don't treat as a warranty issue.


----------

